# Peavey cs-400 burrito version 1977 reparacion



## vientonegro1 (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Estoy pidiendo su ayuda y apoyo para conseguir el diagrama del amplificador CS-400 primera version 1977.

este amplificador solo trae 2 pares de transistores por salida, no trae conexion de crossover y trae una entrada de linea frontal por canal.

Sucede que literalmente explotó una de las tarjetas driver y pretendo reconstruirla pero aunque tengo la otra, necesito ver el diagrama y conocer los componente y sustitutos que debo usar ya que son piezas de hace casi 40 años y varias no son legibles. 

Saludos.

Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)

Aqui tenés uno , no se si será exactamente el tuyo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/850813/


----------



## vientonegro1 (Dic 10, 2014)

Muchas gracias @DOSMETROS pero ese no es el diagrama. El mio es una version anterior que no utiliza OPAMP en ninguna etapa, tampoco trae el socket de crossover y solo trae 2 transistores por rama en la salida.  Esta version que me muestras utiliza opamp, socket de crossover y 3 transistores por rama en la salida, es una version mas nueva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)

De nada 

Fijate por aqui entonces a ver si en alguno de éstos sitios lo encontrás :

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## vientonegro1 (Dic 10, 2014)

Gracias nuevamente. Es increible que siendo este modelo la primer version del amplificador , no exista en ninguna pagina de diagramas el que le corresponde.  Trataré de sacarlo yo pero definitivamente no soy nada bueno para eso.
Aqui subo fotos de las pcbs a ver si alguien las reconoce y me puede ayudar..


----------



## carlos zamora (Dic 22, 2014)

el problema de los productos peavey es que los componentes tienen una numeración que solo la tienen los técnicos oficiales de cada país. 
Deberías poner el nº de los componentes quemados, ahí te puedo dar una mano, tengo amigos que trabajan para los representantes de la Peavey Uruguay.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2014)

Todo suma Carlos Zamora , podrias subirlo por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ss-reference-componentes-transistores-115988/

Gracias.


----------



## carlos zamora (Dic 22, 2014)

con ese pdf esT´del otro lado, lo estuve buscando entre mis cosas pero no lo consigo encontrar, soy un desastre jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2014)

Copialo y listo , si conseguís mas datos de resistencias y capacitores . . .  harias felices a muchos 

Saludos Navideñosos !


----------



## elcorcel69 (Nov 15, 2015)

Cordial saludo a todos, les pido excusen revivir éste tema ..
Estoy por adquirir uno de éstos el Classic CS800 1970 con frente de aluminio pero deseo saber si tienen soporte en éstos tiempos o me quedaría corto con los componentes ante un eventual problema ?
Por favor compañeros si alguien tiene el diagrama de éste modelo por favor podrían subirlo. Lo que pasa es que es un equipo muy viejo y deseo saber si es facil conseguir los elementos o el plano pcb. Muchas gracias..


----------



## elcorcel69 (Nov 17, 2015)

Otra opcion es la bgw750c pero me inclino mas en la peavey por su diseño exterior y en como quedaria en mi rack, pero si importar la estetica, segun el poster de peavey en su tiempo (1978), esta opcion era ya una competencia real para Peavey y es un equipo con antecedentes, no como la cs800 que nace en esta epoca, ya que la bgw750b/c pertenece a la evolucion de la bgw750a o 500d.

El distribuidor de las potencias mencionadas tambien conserva estas 2 maquinas la 750c y la bgw500d de 1974, sin embargo la discusion en cuestion es que  tan real es el mantenimiento correctivo en caso de una posible falla.


----------



## TECMINGO (Nov 18, 2015)

Mira a ver si te soluciona la vida algo de esto....


----------

